# Y switches?



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Can anybody help me find a Y switch? Or recommend a maker of same please? 
Please don't say why not make your own! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif 
Thanks 
Rod F.


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

You knew someone was gonna say it right? 

Y not? 

Ok. Now that I have that out of my system, Llagas makes one in code 250 ... you have your choice of a #3, #4, or #6. (and remember, a #4 Y is basically the same as a #6 right or left, because of the double divergance.) 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

These guys say them make all sizes of Ys:  switchcrafters  

Sunset Valley also has some:  Sunset Valley


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod, 

You might try one of our sponsors "Train-Li". He carries a brass or stainless steel "Y" in code 332. Here is a link. 

[http://train-li-usa.com/store/produ...ucts_id=51&osCsid=c0te2n4g715vm6s43757rburb6] 

I sure wish I could remember which brackets to use to get links to work!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Rod, 

Aristo-craft stainless steel ones (USA track) are available in the UK according to Bachmann UK web site. Ref. No. is A20345. 

Whoever your UK dealer is could get it. Shipping from the States would probably make the UK price fairly reasonable. Brass is not in stock it seems.


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Matthew (OV), 

I think you went the wrong way.. A #6 is the same as a #3.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod, 

Go here.. 
http://mywebpage.netscape.com/soundgk/page18.html 

BulletBob


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I think you went the wrong way.. A #6 is the same as a #3.. 


Interesting comments - not sure who's right. This came up before, and didn't get resolved. 

As the # is the frog divergence angle expressed as a gradient (e.g. 1 in 6), then a #6 Y shouldn't be any different in angle from a #6 ordinary. Unless the railroad engineers count a Y as having a double-angled frog. 

Gotta go check those PRR drawings... 

OK. According to the PRR, a #6 frog has an angle of 9 deg 31'. So a #6 Y should be the same - and therefore the curve at the points will be half the curve of a #6 with a straight bit.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for quick answers Guys. I'll let you know how I fare. 
Rod


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, 

John Sipple of Model Railroader News made the statement that a Y turnout is one/half of the turnout #.. This was during a review of the # 3 Y Outback Turnout.. Do not ask which issue!! 

BulletBob


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

i am toying arond with the construction of a R1-Y turnout. the best way i found, was to give each branch one half of R1 radius.


----------



## Grant Kerr (Jan 2, 2008)

A Picture tells a thousand words...or so it is said. In this case two. 


















The turnouts leading into the Wye are #6 units. The Wye is a #3 Note that the three lines after the wye turnout are parallel. 

The article was in Model Railroad News 
May 2004 By John Sipple


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

are #6 units. The Wye is a #3 


Yep, that confirms my feeling that it is the frog angle alone that determines what # we call it. On Grant's pic, the curves are all consistent (same radius) but the frog angle is double that of the adjacent straight switches.


----------



## Schlosser (Jan 2, 2008)

A gradient is expressed as rise over length, a right angle type of measurement. 
Frogs are of an isosceles type of measurement; two equal sides plus a base. Converting to a gradient measuring scheme is quite complex as the length of a gradient is comparable to the height of an isosceles triangle. 
If you consider a wye switch as a 3-way switch minus the straight through track, it's not surprising the frog number is one half of either the left or right turnout. 
The angle of the crossing in a scissors crossover is similar to the wye frog: Twice the degree of any one of the four switches or half the frog number of any of the switches. 
Math Rules the World 
Art


----------



## Schlosser (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Schlosser on 07/23/2008 6:31 PM 
A gradient is expressed as rise over length, a right angle type of measurement. 
Frogs are of an isosceles type of measurement; two equal sides plus a base. Converting to a gradient measuring scheme is quite complex as the length of a gradient is comparable to the height of an isosceles triangle. 
If you consider a wye switch as a 3-way switch minus the straight through track, it's not surprising the frog number is one half of either the left or right turnout. 
The angle of the crossing in a scissors crossover is similar to the wye frog: Twice the degree of any one of the four switches or half the frog number of any of the switches. 
Math Rules the World 
Art 


Well, it seems that when you try to edit a post, strange things happen. Spaces between lines disappear and sometimes you get double posting with no chance to delete the duplicate. Oh well, live and learn; except I seem to be missing the LEARN part.


----------

